# clifford 50.5x alarm



## chickenhead (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a clifford 50.5x alarm with remote start. my remote start stop working. when i hit the button to remote start the vehicle cranks over then shuts off after about 3 seconds then it retrys two more times but fails to start. when i start it with the key it cranks right up and runs without any problems. i drive the vehicle for a while shut it off then try the remote start and it works. it just started doing this i hav e had this setup for over two years now. can anyone help me with this problem. i have a 2004 nissan armada LE
thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The remote starter installation for your vehicle will include a bypass module to allow the remote starter to start the engine w/o the key being in the ignition. Maybe it is flaking out on you (but not sure why only when cold). To test it, put the key in the ignition switch but don't turn it, leave it there and then try starting with the remote starter. If it starts that way but won't w/o the key being in the slot the bypass module is acting up.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bingo, also if you can find the bypass there should be an LED light on it, when you hit the remote start button the light should flash green. If it flashes red, it somehow lost it's programming and has to be reprogrammed.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

chickenhead said:


> i have a clifford 50.5x alarm with remote start. my remote start stop working. when i hit the button to remote start the vehicle cranks over then shuts off after about 3 seconds then it retrys two more times but fails to start. when i start it with the key it cranks right up and runs without any problems. i drive the vehicle for a while shut it off then try the remote start and it works. it just started doing this i hav e had this setup for over two years now. can anyone help me with this problem. i have a 2004 nissan armada LE
> thanks


 The reason it will work after you have run it is simple, the tack learn was lost some how but after running it is now learned. It seems as though this is the issue contact DEI (I think) they bought them out, and they should be able to give you instructions on how to fix this.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Never had a problem with the tach before.


----------

